# MSN-"10 Cosmetic Ingredients that Really Creep us Out"



## Cindy2428 (Aug 20, 2014)

This was the title of an article on the MSN "front page" of the Living section. In the article they discuss African Black Soap and the use of plantain in it's ingredients. Soap, cosmetic, drug?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2014)

Why is plantain considered creepy?


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 26, 2014)

Why would plantain be any sort of issue at all??  Let alone that it's plantain ASH, even.  Oh look, potash from a plant!  Eek!  :Kitten Love: I must be missing something.  Although I am wondering about the label on the soap in that image, and whether it would be a medical claim (although depending where it is from, that may or may not be an issue)


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll bet that some people would be grossed out at the thought of the banana-like plantain was actually being used. Then again, some of them may know that there are two types of plantain.

In either case, I'll still use black soap. Despite being drying, it clears the skin like no other.


----------



## RiverRose (Aug 27, 2014)

Of all the disgusting things that are in commercial cosmetics, THAT is what creeps them out? 
"Petroleum, coal tar, formaldehyde....meh. But that banana - like thing,  that just sounds creepy!"

...makes sense.....


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Aug 27, 2014)

So, what were the other nine?


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 27, 2014)

El_Granado_Loco said:


> So, what were the other nine?



Here is the article.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 27, 2014)

The only thing I saw that was kinda creepy was the snail slime.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 27, 2014)

The bee venom and the snake venom kinda freak me out. Botox also squicks me. Why would you inject deadly food poisoning into your face?

In my state, they have a huge bowfishing tournment. You go out at night in a boat with a powerful light and shoot fish with a bow - mostly large fish, like carp. Carp are very large, and not particularly tasty. So the fish go to a turtle farms and to make-up factories. The carp aren't native, and in fact compete with and eat the native fish.


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Aug 27, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> Here is the article.



Thanks! Very interesting what creeps people out... Personally, the only one I wouldn't want to use is mink oil. And what 's wrong with royal jelly...? :eh:


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 27, 2014)

@El_Granado_Loco: I don't know. I never used royal jelly (knowingly), but I would sooner use that over other ingredients like urea. I have neglected a few lotions because of that ingredient.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 27, 2014)

I think most urea is synthetically produced. I won't say all since I don't know positively all urea is synthetic. There may be at least one company which prefers "natural" ingredients.


----------



## Aline (Aug 28, 2014)

I know this is a bit controversial but I am grossed out by the thought of using lard or tallow in soap. And I about fell off my seat when folks were discussing using seal oil. I'm not vegetarian (I eat fish and occasionally chicken) but this turns me off (as does Emu oil in lotions).


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 28, 2014)

I was thinking about trying chicken fat soon.  I have 35 meat chickens to slaughter and those boy have a lot of fat.


----------



## KatieShephard (Aug 28, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> The only thing I saw that was kinda creepy was the snail slime.



"Kinda creepy"???  I think you're being rather nice Obsidian LOL  I'm ready to vomit over that!  YUCK!


----------



## Jeanea (Aug 28, 2014)

You got to be kidding me. This is why I can't stand the news. They will rave about things that are full of crap and spit on good natural products. As to the soap in the pic, Shea Moisture is a popular product sold almost everywhere now. I'm sure they have paid for the proper testing to make medical claims. I personally love there products.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 28, 2014)

Aline said:


> I know this is a bit controversial but I am grossed out by the thought of using lard or tallow in soap. And I about fell off my seat when folks were discussing using seal oil. I'm not vegetarian (I eat fish and occasionally chicken) but this turns me off (as does Emu oil in lotions).


 
I use lard, tallow and emu, but seal oil would make me feel very guilty and bad! I guess it's years of commercials protesting baby seal clubbing?


----------



## Earthen_Step (Aug 28, 2014)

Google "toxic chemicals in cosmetics".  These are things that scare me much more than bananas and snail slime.


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 29, 2014)

Jeanea said:


> You got to be kidding me. This is why I can't stand the news. They will rave about things that are full of crap and spit on good natural products. As to the soap in the pic, Shea Moisture is a popular product sold almost everywhere now. I'm sure they have paid for the proper testing to make medical claims. I personally love there products.



I agree, shea moisture is very good. There only product I would not mess with is the room-temperature wax (it was not what I was expecting). :sad: It did smell good though.

@Hazel: I know they can clean it, but urea is a no go much like the snail slime (I'd rather just eat pearls and oxtail for a collagen boost). To each their own...

@Meganmischke: Good luck with the chicken fat and do post the experience. :smile:


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> @Hazel: I know they can clean it, but urea is a no go much like the snail slime (I'd rather just eat pearls and oxtail for a collagen boost). To each their own...



They don't clean it. It's synthetically produced. I was just saying there might be a company or a few which do use animal urea. I won't say it's an impossibility but the bulk of it is synthetic.

I thought this article was interesting. http://thenakedchemist.com/what-is-urea-and-its-benefits-in-skincare/

I now see it's a good thing that I've never been grossed out by the idea of using urea. But then again, by the time I really started to pay attention to labels, I was already studying skin care ingredients.


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 30, 2014)

Hazel said:


> They don't clean it. It's synthetically produced. I was just saying there might be a company or a few which do use animal urea. I won't say it's an impossibility but the bulk of it is synthetic.
> 
> I thought this article was interesting. http://thenakedchemist.com/what-is-urea-and-its-benefits-in-skincare/
> 
> I now see it's a good thing that I've never been grossed out by the idea of using urea. But then again, by the time I really started to pay attention to labels, I was already studying skin care ingredients.



Thank GOD! Thank you too.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2014)

You don't have to thank me. I just shared a link. 

As you already said, to each their own. If an ingredient has an ick factor, there are other ingredients which would serve the same function that could be used as a substitute.


----------

